# He plays on the left.........



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

That boy Ronaldo, 
He'll make you look shite.
























Get in there, now come on wigan!!!!!


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

Hes a good player could be better if he wernt a cheating diving ponce


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

toppit said:


> Hes a good player and I wish he played for Newcastle like


Agreed!!!!


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

Morpheus said:


> Hes a good player but he will never be a patch on Nobby Solano


Agreed!!!!
[/quote]


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

indeed


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

f*cking chelsea f*cking sl4gs

93rd fuking minute


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

alan said:


> f*cking chelsea f*cking sl4gs
> 
> 93rd fuking minute


sick as f*ck mate I know


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

i now hate Robben more than Cristiano Ronaldo and El Hadj Diouf.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

SamT said:


> i now hate Robben more than Cristiano Ronaldo and El Hadj Diouf.


whoa whoa whoa you cant put Ronaldo in the same bracket as Diouf, he doesnt go round spitting in peoples faces now does he.

Wink Wink wherever you may be
Ronny knocked out your country
He dont give a sh*t , He dont give a f*ck
He gonna win us the european cup!!!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Robben is a filthy cheat.But the player that gets right up my nose the most is that curly haired ponce Carvaliho (however you spell it) its just one foul after another with him


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

The Special List:
Ronaldo
Diouf
Robben
Bellamy
Drogba


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

As far as Ronaldo is concerned, bring on the hate, it makes him play better, boo his every touch, chop him down, he'll get right back up and make you look a c*nt, remember Beckham?, it was the making of him and we won the treble that season.


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

You can chop him lol no one needs to the little mincy hairdresser falls over all by himself then blames whoever is standing next to him cheating diving the premiership dont need cheats like that .


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

SamT said:


> The Special List:
> Ronaldo
> Diouf
> Robben
> ...


I hate giggs, dont know why iv just always hated the hairy welsh c*nt


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

I hated Dennis wise and robbie savage and delvechio(diving puff)


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

toppit said:


> I hated Dennis wise and robbie savage  and delvechio(diving puff)


that is the 2 players i hate most aswell.

and vinny jones


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

I hate Sepp Blatter


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

toppit said:


> I hated Dennis wise and robbie savage and delvechio(diving puff)


I just cant hate Savage he just makes me laugh how pathetically sh*t he is









Wise on the other hand i'd like some time alone with a pair of pliers and a blow torch


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Morpheus said:


> I hated Dennis wise and robbie savage and delvechio(diving puff)


I just cant hate Savage he just makes me laugh how pathetically sh*t he is :laugh:

Wise on the other hand i'd like some time alone with a pair of pliers and a blow torch








[/quote]
I 2nd that...poisonous little sh*t


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

LOL


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

so he plays on the left and the right...doesnt he bat for both sides aswell?


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

:rasp:


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

what is that? its too small to read


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

alan said:


> what is that? its too small to read


click to enlarge


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

Geordie windows


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

This will cheer you all up.........

Something to brighten up your day


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

Just shows it goes to any diving cheating player.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

toppit said:


> I canna think of a more deservin player like way aye


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

Morpheus said:


> I canna think of a more deservin player like way aye












:rasp:
[/quote]

Is that like WHEY AYE MAN

http://www.geordie.org.uk/translate.htm

LOL


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

:laugh: Thats quality!!

lets gan down tha toon


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

Morpheus said:


> :laugh: Thats quality!!
> 
> lets gan down tha toon


it's "le' wu' gan doon tha toon"


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

SamT said:


> :laugh: Thats quality!!
> 
> lets gan down tha toon


it's "le' wu' gan doon tha toon"








[/quote]

More like "haway ya buggers everbody get doon friday neet and im gannin to the toon"
Sid the sexist (Geordie hero LOL)


----------

